# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Πάσχα με πρόβλημα ?

## Soulaki

Παιδιά, Καλο Πάσχα καταρχάς σε όλους.......
Σημερα που έβαλα νεράκι και μαρουλάκι στο καναρίνι μου, παρατήρησα ότι ειναι φουσκωμένο, και καθετε στο ένα ποδαράκι του.......
Οταν πατάει το άλλο, ειναι σαν κάτι να το ενοχλεί, και το τραβάει προς τα πάνω.
Τρωει κανονικά, δεν κελαηδάει τόσο πολύ, και επειδή τωρα δεν ειμαι σπίτι, έβαλα χαρτί κουζίνας, να σας βάλω φωτό με κουτσουλιές....
Ειναι σημάδι ασθένειας ?
Ολα τα στραβά τις αργίες συμβαίνουν.......

----------


## Cristina

Σούλα, καλό Πάσχα και σε σένα!
Μην το συζητάς, στις γιορτές την πάτησα και εγω...αναποδιά!
Το ποδαράκι που μαζεύει το κοίταξες απο κοντά να δεις μήπως είναι πιο φουσκωμένο, έχει αλλάξει χρωμα, κάτι διαφορετικό από το άλλο; Έχει δαχτυλίδι; μήπως σκάλωσε το δαχτυλίδι στο ποδαράκι;

----------


## Soulaki

Δεν ειναι αυτο με το δαχτυλίδι, νομίζω ότι έχει λίγο αλλάξει χρώμα, αλλα θα το δω οταν πάω σπίτι, και θα βάλω φωτό.
Ευχαριστω για την Άμεση ανταποκριση.

----------


## Cristina

Τίποτα, Σούλα. Να είσαι καλά!
Μπορεί και να το τραυμάτισε , να έχει ποδοδερματιτιδα... Θα το βρούμε...
Να κοιτάς καλά, κάτω από πολύ φως και την πατούσα του ποδιού. Και φυσικά να δούμε τις κουτσουλιές, μήπως είναι κάτι άλλο και απλώς μάζευε το ποδαράκι... Θα δούμε! 
Καλά να περάσεις εκεί που είσαι!!!

----------


## Soulaki

Παιδιά, γύρισα.Βγαζω φωτό, και σε λίγο τις βλέπετε.
θα βάλω και κοιλιτσα, και ποδαράκι, και κουτσουλιές, και μου λέτε.
Μην κάνω ...μαύρο Πάσχα, τον αγαπάω τον μικρούλη μου. ::

----------


## Soulaki

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

Η ανάλυση των φωτό που ειναι τα ποδαράκια, δεν ειναι καλη.Δεν εχω καλη ανάλυση, στο κοντινό πλάνο.
Το χρώμα το βλέπω οκ.
Κατω από το ένα νυχάκι, είδα κάτι σαν χοντράδακι, αλλα δεν ξέρω αν ειναι φυσιολογικό.....στην φωτό αν φαίνεται δεν ξέρω.
Η διατροφή του ειναι, σποράκια με κάτι χρωματιστά μπισκοτάκια νομίζω τα λένε, δυο φορες αυγό και αυγοτροφη εναλλάξ την εβδομάδα, και επισης
σπανακι, μαρούλι, καρότα.εναλαξ.
Υποψιν, σήμερα φάγαμε μαρουλάκι.....
Τα φώτα σας παρακαλώ πολύ-πολύ.Ευχαριστω.

Διάβασα ότι οι πρωτεΐνες οταν παίρνει πολλές, τα πονάει το συκώτι, και σηκώνουν το ποδαράκι τους.....ισχύει ?




> Διάβασα ότι οι πρωτεΐνες οταν παίρνει πολλές, τα πονάει το συκώτι, και σηκώνουν το ποδαράκι τους.....ισχύει ?


Και ειναι φουσκωμένος...οχι συνέχεια, αλλα ας πούμε τωρα ειναι νωρίς για νάνι.Στεκετε στο ένα ποδαράκι.




> Η ανάλυση των φωτό που ειναι τα ποδαράκια, δεν ειναι καλη.Δεν εχω καλη ανάλυση, στο κοντινό πλάνο.
> Το χρώμα το βλέπω οκ.
> Κατω από το ένα νυχάκι, είδα κάτι σαν χοντράδακι, αλλα δεν ξέρω αν ειναι φυσιολογικό.....στην φωτό αν φαίνεται δεν ξέρω.
> Η διατροφή του ειναι, σποράκια με κάτι χρωματιστά μπισκοτάκια νομίζω τα λένε, δυο φορες αυγό και αυγοτροφη εναλλάξ την εβδομάδα, και επισης
> σπανακι, μαρούλι, καρότα.εναλαξ.
> Υποψιν, σήμερα φάγαμε μαρουλάκι.....
> Τα φώτα σας παρακαλώ πολύ-πολύ.Ευχαριστω.


Όσον αφορά το χοντράδακι, το έχει και στο άλλο ποδαράκι, στο ίδιο ακριβώς σημείο, όποτε ειναι μάλλον φυσιολογικό.

----------


## Cristina

Σούλα, καλησπέρα! Κοίταξα τις φωτογραφίες και , χωρίς να έχω πολύ πείρα, δεν βλέπω κάτι τραγικό. Καναρινί δεν έχω , αλλά οι περισσότερες ασθένειες είναι περίπου ίδιες στα πουλάκια.
Για τις πρωτεΐνες δεν έχω ακούσει κάτι τέτοιο. Το συκωτάκι δεν φαίνεται να είναι μεγαλωμένο. Ούτε έντερο ερεθισμένο. Δεν φαίνεται κοιλιά πρησμένη...Διόρθωσέ με αν κάνω λάθος.
Οι κουτσουλιές καλά είναι, λίγο παραπάνω νερό, απο το μαρούλι. Και τα δικά μου πουλιά κάνουν τέτοια. Φαίνεται ότι κάθεται πιο πολύ σε ένα σημείο απο τις μαζεμένες κουτσουλιές. 
Τρώει; Πίνει νερό; Καθαρίζεται; Μήπως έχει πτερορρπια;
Θα κοιτάξω, θα το ψάξω λίγο να δω και άλλες περιπτώσεις.

----------


## Cristina

Να του αλλάξεις το χαρτί ( αν δεν κοιμάται ακόμη), αύριο να μην του βάζεις λαχανικά και φρούτα και να του βράζεις ένα αυγό για 12 λεπτά να του βάζεις.
Τα κιτρινα ουρα δεν μου αρέσουν.Κιτρινα ούρα = πρόβλημα με το συκώτι..
 Βγάλε μια φωτογραφία την τροφή  που δίνεις. Βάζεις αυγοτροφη του εμπορίου;;

----------


## Soulaki

Τρώει ναι, για νερό δεν τον εχω δει, και αν καθαρίζεται επίσης, δεν παρατήρησα.
Χαρτι θα του βάλω αύριο, γιατι κοιμάται, και τον εχω σκεπάσει.
Δεν θα δώσω λαχανικό, αλλα αυγοτροφη...δίκη μου....του έδωσα εχθές.
Κανει τόσο σύντομα να ξαναφάει αυγό?
Αν η κοιλιά ειναι πρησμένη δύσκολο να πω, γιατι δεν είχα πουλάκι και προφανώς εμπειρία, τα τελευταία χρόνια.
Πτεροροια επίσης δεν ξέρω.Βρισκω κανά πούπουλο, ένα την ημέρα...που και που....
Μαζί με την δίκη μου, (αυγοτροφη)που φτιάχνω με συνταγή από τα παιδιά εδώ, του εχω και μια κίτρινη βιταμίνη, που ειναι σαν σκόνη, με κάτι μικρά μακρουλά σποράκια.
Η πρώτη σου απάντηση με χαροποίησε ιδιαίτερα, με το δεύτερο ποστ, προβληματίστηκα.Διαβασα ότι τα πουλάκια τα "χάνεις" πολύ εικόνα, σε λίγες μονο μέρες.
Ελπιζω να τον προλάβω.

----------


## nikolaslo

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BD%CE%B7%CF%82
Διαβασε αυτο το αρθρο για την "βιταμίνη" που του δινεις.

----------


## Nikos Her

πιστευω πως ναι ....
αλλα πρασινο νυχι αν δεν ειναι κουτσουλια 
τοτε ας μην αρχισω τις υποθεσεις ...ας ελπισουμε να φυγει...

----------


## Soulaki

Παιδιά Ευχαριστω, ανησυχώ όμως τωρα με όλα αυτά.
Κ.Δημητρη, οχι δεν του δίνω κάτι άλλο, εκτός από σπόρια, νεράκι, εχθές μαρουλάκι, σήμερα λίγο σπανάκι. :sad: 
Κ.Νικο, κουτσουλιές, δεν ειναι, ειναι  εσωτερικό στο νύχι....δεν θέλω να σκέφτομαι αρνητικά, ειμαι αντιμέτωπη με δυο μέτωπα.Ειναι σοβαρό?
Κ.Δημητρη, θα το πάρω αύριο, μπορείτε να μου πειτε, λέγοντας 100αρα εννοείται , ποτιςτρα φαντάζομαι.Το νεράκι το αφήνω όλη μέρα να το πίνει? ή μετα από κάποια ώρα το αλλάζω?
Πιςτευετε , ότι μπορεί να γιατρευτεί? :sad:

----------


## jk21

ναι ολη μερα και να το κουνας ποτε ποτε γιατι εχει ελαιουχα υφη 

δεν ξερω ποια ειναι η αιτια Σουλα , θελω να δω ομως αν βοηθησει η αιμοστατικη Κ3 βιταμινη να μειωθουν τα συμπτωματα .Αν σταματησει με τη χρηση της ειναι σιγουρα αιμα .Αν μετα το σταματημα της ξεκινησει λιγο αργοτερα παλι ετσι τα πορτοκαλι υγρα  ,τοτε υπαρχει ενεργη εστια προβληματος .Αν δεν εμφανιστει τοτε απλα υπηρχε μια φλεγμονη που περασε

----------


## Soulaki

Αχ, μακάρι να ειναι μια φλεγμονή, και να περάσει.... :sad: θα κάνω ότι χρειαστεί.....
Θα σας βάζω φωτό, κάθε μερα , να βλέπετε.Για πόσες μέρες δίνω το κονακιον?
Δεν εχω λόγια να σας ευχαριστήσω, και εγω και ο Χρήστος μου, που πια δεν καθετε στο ένα ποδαράκι, και μου ειναι πολύ ζωηρός......

----------


## jk21

4 με 5 το πολυ 

Σουλα αν δεν δω να σταματα μονιμα αυτο το πορτοκαλι χρωμα , δεν μπορω να σου πω οτι σιγουρα ολα θα πανε καλα 

Αυτο που δεν με κανει απο την αλλη , να ανησυχω αμεσα , ειναι η καλη διαθεση του πουλιου

----------


## Soulaki

Μακάρι, από το στόμα σας, και στου θεού το αυτί.

----------


## Soulaki

Παιδιά μονο σε αμπούλα το βρίσκω....μου κανει?

----------


## Soulaki

To πηρα τελικα, σε αμπουλα, και του εβαλα ηδη.Να  σας βαζω καθε μερα φωτο, ή θα το δουμε, μετα το περας της θεραπειας ? ::

----------


## jk21

Ναι αμπουλα ειναι .Της σπας απο πανω και τραβας με συρριγκα .Δεν χυνεται μη φοβασαι 

καλα ειναι αν δεν βαριεσαι να εχουμε καθε μερα εικονα

----------


## Soulaki

Καθόλου δεν βαριέμαι, απλά θα βάλω από αύριο, γιατι σήμερα φάγαμε την μισή μερα, μέχρι να το βρω, και να του το βάλω.
Εχω και κάτι ευχάριστο.Σημερα του έβαλα οπως μου είπατε χλιαρό νεράκι για μπανάκι, και πριν λίγο , τι είδα? το σημαδάκι έφυγε, και το νυχάκι ειναι οκ.
Τρελο πάρτυ κάνω μιλάμε, εχω χαρεί παρά πολύ..... :: ..αφήστε που έγινε λούτσα, και ειναι μια μπουκιτσα, το νινί μου. ::

----------


## Cristina

Αχ, την ψυχούλα! Να το κάνεις συχνά, Σούλα! Εγω βλέπω στα δικά μου τι χαρά κάνουν με τα μπάνια!
Αν είναι κοντά το σουπιοκοκκαλο να το βγάλεις όταν κάνει μπάνιο και επίσης τα σποράκια. Η υγρασία δημιουργεί μύκητες.

----------


## Georgiablue

Σούλα περαστικά στο μικρακι σου! Πραγματικά είναι κουκλακι, να τον χαίρεσαι!

----------


## Soulaki

Ευχαριστω κορίτσια.Αυτο με τα σποράκια και το σουπιοκοκαλο, δεν το ήξερα......όσο ζω μαθαίνω. :Happy0159:

----------


## Soulaki

[IMG][/IMG]
Kαλο σας μεσημερι.Σημερα ειναι η δευτερη μερα θεραπειας..με κονακιον.και αυτες ειναι οι κουτσουλιτσες μας... :: Α, φαγαμε και λιγο μαρουλακι, ( ετσι για το χρωμα τους, το αναφερω )

----------


## Soulaki

[IMG][/IMG]
και οι σημερινες μας...σημερα δεν φαγαμε , λαχανικο...

----------


## jk21

Σουλα θυμισε μου .... εχεις αλλαξει μιγμα σπορων αυτες τις μερες; σου το εχω πει;

----------


## Soulaki

Οχι, δεν εχω αλλάξει...μου είχατε πει, ότι αυτός που είχα αγοράσει ειναι οκ, γιατι ο παλιός μου είχε μπισκοτάκια.
Εδω και μια εβδομάδα δίνω τον  ίδιο, σας είχα βάλει και φωτό, αν θυμάστε.....
Να σας θυμίσω, ότι δίνω κονακιον, τριτη μερα σήμερα.

----------


## Soulaki

[IMG][/IMG]
Σημερα, μονο μαρουλακι φαγαμε. :Rolleye0012:

----------


## Cristina

Σούλα, καλησπέρα! Κακός έκανα like πιο πάνω...για thanks το πήγα... Πάλι τα ούρα δεν  είναι όπως πρέπει. Έδωσες τίποτα για το συκωτάκι του;

----------


## Soulaki

Καλησπέρα Χριστινακι.Μονο το κονακιον δίνω, και αύριο ειναι η τελευταία μερα, που θα το πάρει.....δεν ξέρω τι γίνετε.
Το καλο ειναι ότι το πουλί, δείχνει υγιέστατο, ευδιάθετο, κελαηδάει και τρώει κανονικά....αν δεν ήταν αυτο με τις κουτσουλιές, θα ήταν όλα καλα.
Τι να πω, ίσως να ήταν άρρωστο οταν το αγόρασα  :sad: .Τι περιμένεις, άμα ψωνίζεις από πετ σοπ.......
Μηπως έχει σχέση με τα λαχανικά?, αλλα μονο λίγο μαρούλι, και μια φορά σπανάκι του εχω δώσει......δεν τον φορτώνω, γιατι έχει καιρό να φάει, από τότε που πρώτο είδαμε τις κουτσουλιές, και διάβασα ότι θέλει σταδιακά να τα προσθέτουμε.....

----------


## Cristina

Αυτό ξαναπές το...απο πετ το πήρα και σε 5 μέρες μου πέθανε με εσωτερική αιμορραγία...σαν να είχε αιμοφιλία ...ένα φτερό έβγαλε και δεν σταμάταγε το αίμα! Με κονακιον τα είχα και τα δυο( δυο αγόρασα τωτε), το ένα μόνο έζησε.
Δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα με το δικό σου, μην ανησυχείς...απλά απο τα μαγαζιά δεν ξέρεις τι του έχουν κάνει μέχρι να φτάσει στα χέρια σου...
Είναι μια σειρά απο φυτά και σποράκια που μπορείς να δώσεις για να βελτιώνεις το συκωτάκι του.
Σου είχα πει για τα σπόρια απο γαϊδουράγκαθο , αν θυμάσαι. Και ταραξακο φρέσκο αν βρεις να του δώσει...φύλλα αγκινάρας σε μορφή αφεψήματος ( εγω η έξυπνη τους έβαλα το φύλλο ψιλοκομμένο, αλλά ήταν σκληρό και δεν το πειράξανε πολύ). Δοκίμασε, κακό δεν κάνει.

----------


## Soulaki

Επειδή ειναι σχεδόν εξοχή εδώ που μένω, σίγουρα υπάρχουν πολλά, στους αγρούς, όμως φοβάμαι να του δώσω, γιατι δεν ξέρω να τα διακρίνω καλα.
Και φωτό να δω, μπορεί να του δώσω κατι παρόμοιο, και να κάνω ζημιά.....
Διαβασα σε άρθρο ότι μπορω να του δίνω, βασιλικό, δυόσμο, ρίγανη φρέσκια....και παρόλα αυτά ειμαι επιφυλακτική.
Ποσο μάλλον τωρα που έχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## Cristina

Όλα αυτά που σου είπα μπορείς να τα βρεις σε κατάστημα που πουλάνε φυτά αποξεραμένα για τσάι. Είχα δει ελληνική εταιρεία που είχε ταραξακο σε φακελάκι στο σουπερμάρκετ στο ράφι με τα τσάι.
Το ταραξακο αν το γουγλαρεις και βλέπεις φωτογραφίες δεν είναι εύκολο να το μπερδεύεις. Είναι αυτό με τα κιτρινα λουλουδάκια που μετατρέπονται σε εκείνες τις διαφανές μπαλίτσες που σίγουρα θα έχεις φυσήξει μικρή.  :Happy: 
Σούλα μου...ποιος την χάρη σου!! Να έχεις πράσινο πολύ...τυχερή!

----------


## Soulaki

Θα ψάξω στο σούπερ, μηπως υπάρχει ακόμη......μαγαζιά με βότανα , μονο αν κατέβω Αθήνα κέντρο......σίγουρα θα βρω.
Το τσάι το κάνεις οπως και το δικο μας ? σ ένα ποτήρι, διαλύω ένα φακελάκι?
Και το ρίχνω στην ποτίστρα ολο, ή διαλυμένο με νεράκι....

----------


## Cristina

Εγω λέω όπως το φτιάξουμε εμείς. Σε μια κούπα ένα φακελάκι. Να το παρακολουθείς να δεις αν πίνει. Μήπως είναι πικρό και δεν του αρέσει.
Στο σουπερμάρκετ που πηγές πριν λίγες μέρες θα βρεις κανονικά. Εγω εκεί είδα. Αν είναι μεγάλο θα έχει.
Στα ψυγεία με τα λαχανικά μπορούν να έχουν φυτά αρωματικά συσκευασμένα φρέσκα ( κλωναράκια): Ρίγανη ή θυμάρι.
Ψάχνω και σου στέλνω με πμ λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## jk21

Σουλα εννοουσα απο το αρχικο μιγμα αν ειχες αλλαξει και απο οτι μου θυμισες ,ναι εχεις αλλαξει ,οποτε αποκλεισαμα τοτε μην ειναι θεμα παρτιδας μιγματος 

Βλεπω ομως και παλι πορτοκαλι υγρα ...  αρχιζει και παει ο νους μου για αμμο στα νεφρα ... ή μικροβιο .....

θυμισε μου αν εχεις καποια αντιβιωση αλλιως παιρνεις cosumix απο κτηνιατρικα   .Δωστου κανονικα και αυγο μεχρι να αρχισεις το φαρμακο .Στον ανθρωπο στην αμμο στα νεφρα βοηθα το βοτανο αγριαδα ,στα πουλια δεν ξερω ....

----------


## Soulaki

Άλλη αντιβίωση, δεν εχω......όποτε ψάχνω γι αυτήν.Ξεκιναω αυγό, και φαντάζομαι σταματάω το κονακιον.
Τροπο χορήγησης,δοσολογίας κτλ?
Διαβασα ότι ειναι για Κοκιδια αυτο.Αντε να δούμε, ολο φάρμακα φορτώνετε ο καημένος, τουλάχιστον μηπως μπορέσω να τον βοηθήσω.
Μου έστειλε πμ η Χριστινουλα που θα το βρω.Ευχαριστω πολύ για την βοήθεια σας.
Φωτο, καθημερινά φαντάζομαι.....

----------


## jk21

και για κοκκιδια και για μικροβιο .  Επειδη δεν υπαρχει κατι σαφες , επελεξα αυτη για ευρυτερο φασμα ....


οταν την παρεις πες μου να σου στειλω τοτε δοσολογια

----------


## Soulaki

Του έβαλα αυγούλακι, πρωι-πρωί , και το τσακίζει.....περιμένω να ανοίξουν τα μαγαζιά, για να πάρω το φάρμακο.....ελπιζω να το βρω.

----------


## Soulaki

Παιδιά, το πήρα. :Jumping0046: 
Κ.Δημητρη, περιμένω οδηγίες, Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Soulaki

Μου είπαν στο κατάστημα μια μύτη του μαχαιριού, στην κατοστάρα, για πέντε ημέρες.Ισχυει?
Και αν , ναι, από διατροφή, συνεχίζω μονο σπόρους? ή δίνω και κατι άλλο?
Αναμενω με άγωνια, να ξεκινήσω από αύριο την θεραπεία του.
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Cristina

Έτσι ξέρω και εγώ, Σούλα, έτσι ξέρω όπως σου είπαν στο κατάστημα. Να περιμένουμε και την άποψη του κ. Δημήτρη.

----------


## jk21

για μικροβιο μονο ισως ... σου στελνω πμ  


7 μερες   θα σου πω αν κανεις επαναληψη τοτε

----------


## Soulaki

> Έτσι ξέρω και εγώ, Σούλα, έτσι ξέρω όπως σου είπαν στο κατάστημα. Να περιμένουμε και την άποψη του κ. Δημήτρη.


Ναι , επιβεβαίωση περιμένω, για να αρχίσω.Ευχαριστω πολύ.

----------


## Soulaki

[IMG][/IMG]
Kοιταξτε τι βρηκα στο οικοπεδο διπλα στο σπιτι μου, τωρα το πρωι, που εβγαλα τα σκυλια βολτα.
Σπορους γαιδουραγκαθου.
Το ερωρημα ειναι τους δινω ετσι, ή τους σπαω ? ειναι λιγο μεγαλοι για το στοματακι του νομιζω.
Επισης τους δινω απο σημερα? ή μετα το τελος της θεραπειας?
Το απογευμα .....εχω μαζεμα, σπορων.... :Party0011:

----------


## Soulaki

Κ.Δημητρη, φωτογραφίες από κουτςουλιες να σας βάζω , καθημερινά ή μετα το πέρας της θεραπείας ?

----------


## Soulaki

> [IMG][/IMG]
> Kοιταξτε τι βρηκα στο οικοπεδο διπλα στο σπιτι μου, τωρα το πρωι, που εβγαλα τα σκυλια βολτα.
> Σπορους γαιδουραγκαθου.
> Το ερωρημα ειναι τους δινω ετσι, ή τους σπαω ? ειναι λιγο μεγαλοι για το στοματακι του νομιζω.
> Επισης τους δινω απο σημερα? ή μετα το τελος της θεραπειας?
> Το απογευμα .....εχω μαζεμα, σπορων....


Και σιγά μην περίμενα.....μάζεψα ήδη....
διαβασα εδώ στο φόρουμ, ότι θέλουν σπάσιμο.Αν τους σπάσω στο Μουλτι? ειναι οκ?
Γιατι Γουδί δεν εχω, και με την βαριά με βλέπω να τρώω κανά χέρι.

----------


## Αριστειδης

Σουλα οι σποροι μπορει να ειναι βρωμικοι.
Εαν ηταν διπλα σε δρομο εγω δεν θα το διακινδυνευα.
Ολα φιλικα ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα

----------


## Cristina

Όχι με το μουλτι. Με τον πλάστη να τους συνθλίψεις , να ανοίγουν λίγο ώστε να μπορεί να τα φάει.  Ή με κατι βαρύ. Μόνο οι παπαγάλοι μου μπορούν και τα ανοίγουν όπως είναι ολόκληρα. Βγάλε αυτό το χνούδι μόνο.

----------


## Soulaki

> Σουλα οι σποροι μπορει να ειναι βρωμικοι.
> Εαν ηταν διπλα σε δρομο εγω δεν θα το διακινδυνευα.
> Ολα φιλικα ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα


Διπλα σε δρομο δεν ειναι, αλλα οσο να ειναι, σκονη υπαρχει.....αν τους πλυνω και τους στεγνωσω με χαρτι κουζινας ?

----------


## Soulaki

> Όχι με το μουλτι. Με τον πλάστη να τους συνθλίψεις , να ανοίγουν λίγο ώστε να μπορεί να τα φάει.  Ή με κατι βαρύ. Μόνο οι παπαγάλοι μου μπορούν και τα ανοίγουν όπως είναι ολόκληρα. Βγάλε αυτό το χνούδι μόνο.


Χριστινα, μου καλη, που εχεις και το ονομα της κορης μου, θα προσπαθησω με τον πλαστη.Αν καταλαβα καλα, τρωνε το μεσα, οχι ολοκληρο τον σπορο...... :: 
Μην γελατε καλε, με την ασχετη....γελαω πρωτα εγω. :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59: 
Να του βαλω απο σημερα η΄μετα το τελος της θεραπειας ?

----------


## Cristina

Να την χαίρεσαι την κορούλα σου!!!
Το μέσα τρώνε που δεν είναι σκληρό. Θα δεις όταν θα πατήσεις ένα πως είναι. Είναι μαλακό το μέσα σε σχέση με άλλα σπόρια. 
Μην ανησυχείς! Όλοι οι αρχάριοι ήμασταν κάποτε ( και ήμαστε μερικοί, και γω μέσα  :Happy:   )
Που και εγω που τους έβαλα πριν μέρες φύλλα αγκινάρας να φάνε και είναι σαν γυαλόχαρτο!  :Anim 63:  :Ashamed0001:

----------


## jk21

σπαστους και δωστους οπως ειναι .Οχι μουσκεμα .Αρκει να σπασουν , δεν εχουν προβλημα .Καθε μερα να δινεις , καλα ειναι ! Αν δεν μπορεις να τους σπασεις με πιο ηπιο τροπο , κανε χρηση του μουλτι 

φωτο καθε 3ημερο

----------


## Soulaki

Ευχαριστω πολύ κ.Δημητρη, καλο σας βράδυ.

----------


## Soulaki

[IMG][/IMG]
Aυτη ειναι η σημερινη μας φωτογραφια.Βρισκομαστε στην τριτη μερα θεραπειας με cosumix plus.Παλι κατι κιτρινα τα βλεπω..... :: .  Εχουμε φαει μονο σπορακια σημερα και νερακι...
Τι λετε ?

----------


## Cristina

Σούλα, σαν να μην είναι και τόσο έντονο, ήταν πορτοκαλί. Να δούμε και τις επόμενες μέρες. Μην ανησυχείς , καλά θα πάει!

----------


## Soulaki

Μακάρι Χριστίνα, ανυπομονώ να περάσει ο καιρός , να δω τα αποτελέσματα.......πάντως τι να πω βρε παιδί μου, ειναι ολο ζωντάνια το πουλάκι...... ::

----------


## Soulaki

[IMG][/IMG]
αυτη ειναι η μια σημερινη μας φωτο.....

----------


## Soulaki

[IMG][/IMG]
Παιδια, δεν ξερω τι εκανα, παντως καταφερα να βαλω και τις 2 φωτο.
Αυριο, ειναι η τελευταια μερα θεραπειας, με cosumix , τι να πω δεν ξερω.....πως τα βλεπετε κ.Δημητρη ?

----------


## Soulaki

Και για να καταλαβω , εγω η ασχετουλα, δεν θα επρεπε να εχει καθολου, κιτρινο, να ειναι μονο πρασινο και λευκο ? :Confused0007: 
Φανταζομαι, ισχυει για ολα τα πουλακια αυτο .

----------


## jk21

ελαχιστη διαφορα .... να μην δωσεις επιπλεον 

ειτε για καποιο λογο τα εντερα ερεθιζονται και εχουν μικροαιμοραγια κατα την αφοδευση  , ειτε  ... δεν υπαρχει αλλο ειτε εφοσον η τροφη δεν εχει μεσα φυσικες ή συνθετικες χρωστικες

----------


## Soulaki

> ελαχιστη διαφορα .... να μην δωσεις επιπλεον 
> 
> ειτε για καποιο λογο τα εντερα ερεθιζονται και εχουν μικροαιμοραγια κατα την αφοδευση  , ειτε  ... δεν υπαρχει αλλο ειτε εφοσον η τροφη δεν εχει μεσα φυσικες ή συνθετικες χρωστικες


Η αληθεια ειναι οτι δινω μονο σπορους με νερο, και κανενα λαχανικο να βοηθησει......αλλα το εκανα για να εχουμε ασφαλη αποτελεσματα.Οι σποροι ,ειναι αυτοι που σας εδειξα σε φωτο.Τωρα για χρωστικες δεν ξερω , τι να πω.Παντως κατι χρωματιστο ,δεν εχουν μεσα.,,,,,
Εκτος και αν τους αλαξω, και παρω αλλους, και το ξαναδουμε......
Σκεφτομαι να του αρχησω νορμαλ διατροφη.Αρκετα τον εχω στην πεινα τον καημενο......

----------


## jk21

Ναι γυρνας σε κανονικη διατροφη .Ευχομαι να μην ειναι κατι σημαντικο

----------


## Soulaki

> Ναι γυρνας σε κανονικη διατροφη .Ευχομαι να μην ειναι κατι σημαντικο


Ευχαριστω πολύ κ.Δημητρη και για τον χρόνο σας, και για τις πολύτιμες συμβουλές σας.....

----------

